# Is God An Imaginary Friend For Grownups ?



## devinesanative (Feb 23, 2006)

Is God an Imaginary Friend For Grownups ?


----------



## Son of Man (Jan 2, 2009)

devinesanative said:


> Is God an Imaginary Friend For Grownups ?


 
I believe he is.  This is probably a question that you could dedicate an entire forum to.  : )

Is God Imaginary? - Index


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 2, 2009)

I think women understand God better than Men because there are so involved in the creation process.

Twinkle Twinkle little star,
How I .........................
Up above the world so high,
Like a ..........................


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 2, 2009)

All ji

God is not imaginary. Problem may just be that our imaginations forget that everything in the mind is tied to that which created it. Imagination then runs wild. Heh Heh!!

ਅੰਤਰਿ ਨਿਧਾਨੁ ਮਨ ਕਰਹਲੇ ਭ੍ਰਮਿ ਭਵਹਿ ਬਾਹਰਿ ਭਾਲਿ ॥
  anthar nidhhaan man karehalae bhram bhavehi baahar bhaal ||
  The treasure is deep within, O camel-like mind, but you wander around outside in doubt, searching for it.


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 2, 2009)

Got this from the Lakshmi Narayan Temple website : Welcome to the Official Website of Shree Lakshmi Narayan Mandir, Kuala Lumpur

Isn't it strange how RM20 seems like such a large amount when donating it to the temple, but such a small amount when going shopping?
 Isn't it strange how 2 hours seem so long when you're at the temple, but so short when you're watching a good movie?
Isn't it strange that you are so short of words when you're praying, but you have no shortage of things to talk about when with a friend?
Isn't it strange how difficult and boring it is to read a chapter of the Bhagwad Geeta, but how easy it is to read 100 pages of a popular novel?
Isn't it strange how everyone wants front-row tickets to concerts or games, but will do whatever possible to sit right at the back in the temple?
Isn't it strange how we need to know about an event at the temple 2-3 weeks in advance so that we can include it in our agenda, but can make adjustments for other events even at the last moment?
Isn't it strange how difficult it is to learn a fact about God to share it with others, but how easy it is to learn, understand, extend and repeat gossip?
 Isn't it strange how we believe everything in magazines and newspapers, but we question the words in the Ramayana?
   Isn't it strange how everyone wants a place in heaven, but no one wants to believe, do, or say anything to get there?
Isn't it strange how we send jokes in e-mails and forward them right away, but when sending a message about God, we think twice before sharing it with others?

   IT'S STRANGE, ISN'T IT?


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 2, 2009)

Alas! A web site trying to make some people feel guilty again.  Isn't is interesting that the Internet has the power to shame us?  Another thought-provoking post Nam Jap ji!


----------



## kiram (Jan 2, 2009)

I agree Aad ji... that was a thought provoking post by Namjap ji... There must be some depth.... as to why we fail with words when we have to pray... ....


----------



## BhagatSingh (Jan 3, 2009)

devinesanative said:


> Is God an Imaginary Friend For Grownups ?


Well, we derive our imaginations from what we see and feel....


----------



## lionprinceuk (Jan 14, 2009)

i will post an answer in here:

http://www.sikhism.us/interfaith-dialogues/8812-if-i-dont-believe-god-sikhism.html


----------



## BhagatSingh (Jan 14, 2009)

let me answer to the Sikh equivalent of what this website say. e.g. temple is equivalent to gurudwara
don't take them too seriously 


namjap said:


> Got this from the Lakshmi Narayan Temple website : Welcome to the Official Website of Shree Lakshmi Narayan Mandir, Kuala Lumpur
> 
> Isn't it strange how RM20 seems like such a large amount when donating it to the temple, but such a small amount when going shopping?



Who are you giving the money to?
Gurudwara prabandak comittees? OF COURSE ITS GONA SEEM LIKE A LOT!




> Isn't it strange how 2 hours seem so long when you're at the temple, but so short when you're watching a good movie?


Ya its boring thats why. There is no intelligent conversation there. Nothing intelligent going on! we need people with mentality similar to taht of Guru nanak! and yes tehre are such people!




> Isn't it strange that you are so short of words when you're praying, but you have no shortage of things to talk about when with a friend?


well duh! when i meditate, i say waheguru repeately. its just one freakin word 
God does not care about how many words you use, your friend does. They will get bored if you keep repeating the same stuff over and over.


> Isn't it strange how difficult and boring it is to read a chapter of the Bhagwad Geeta, but how easy it is to read 100 pages of a popular novel?


novels are booooring. 
it really depends on who the audience is for this. personally, I like reading about philosophies now and again. but I hate novels! or maybe i just don't give em a chance...  



> Isn't it strange how everyone wants front-row tickets to concerts or games, but will do whatever possible to sit right at the back in the temple?


The seats have back support right?





> Isn't it strange how we need to know about an event at the temple 2-3 weeks in advance so that we can include it in our agenda, but can make adjustments for other events even at the last moment?


you want to make sure you head is clear before going to such events. 





> Isn't it strange how difficult it is to learn a fact about God to share it with others, but how easy it is to learn, understand, extend and repeat gossip?


god is complicated stuff man.. :hmm: u gotta understand!
and hes not the current fashion!! 




> Isn't it strange how we believe everything in magazines and newspapers, but we question the words in the Ramayana?


I would question i words of ramayan... :shutup: 
and magazines and newspapers..
and SGGS and anything else taht needs to be questioned.
Why do you ask this? 




> Isn't it strange how everyone wants a place in heaven, but no one wants to believe, do, or say anything to get there?


I dont want a place in *heaven*. I dont think anyone does... besides a few lunatics 





> Isn't it strange how we send jokes in e-mails and forward them right away, but when sending a message about God, we think twice before sharing it with others?


its so not teh current fashion mate. u wif me on dis?

And you don't want to offend anyone...
like if I emailed someone that God does not exist I might hurt them... 




> IT'S STRANGE, ISN'T IT?


no :}:
but it was fun asnwering the questions, if that counts as strange...:ice:

BTW I ve tried speaking to people about god, listening to views and then sharing mine and then being told about how wrong my views are! doesn't work... 
like I said not the current fashion mate!!


----------

